
Show HN: Breadth First Growth – a newsletter for growing as a developer - otras
https://breadthfirstgrowth.com/
======
otras
Creator here: I started this newsletter on growing as a T-shaped developer
after I didn't find anything similar online that scratched my itch. I try to
do one or two small explorations a week in different areas of tech that I
wouldn't normally come across in my day job as a front-end engineer, and I
decided to send them out to others too!

I like the metaphor of a T-shaped developer, which is why I mention it on the
site. I decided on "Breadth First Growth" as a cute way to convey the focus on
growing sideways (and reference the search of course). It's mostly geared
towards junior developers and those without a solid CS foundation, so although
I might not recommend it for the average HN reader, I've heard good things
about it from other junior devs and bootcamp grads. It's been great to make
and share!

Happy to answer any questions! You can also check out past projects on our
subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/BreadthFirstGrowth/](https://www.reddit.com/r/BreadthFirstGrowth/)

~~~
kjcharles
I'd love to add your newsletter to my site
[http://inboxreads.co](http://inboxreads.co)

You can submit if you like

